# Crate Training 9weeks old



## zoe_chester (Jun 25, 2019)

Hi all, 

I know there's a lot of past posts about crate training and I've read so much but my pup is not letting up and wanted advice on my current situation if anyone has experienced the same. 

Day 1 with the pup I tried a crate in the bedroom and he whined and barked for about an hour until I moved into the room next door and when it continued I let him out about 2 hours in and he slept on a blanket beside my bed (big no no letting him out I know! but I felt sorry for poor guy on his first nights away from the litter).

Anyway fast forward to Day 5 and we started crate training again. Last night was night 3 and I invested in serious earplugs which is the only way I got sleep at all the last two nights. He barks for 6-7 hours solid. He is ok for a bathroom break as he hasn't gone to the toilet inside pretty much since day 1 and he was lasting 7-8 hours when sleeping beside my bed and waited at the door when I got up to go out but puppy instinct kicked in if he woke before me and chewing everything ensued (which is why I can't just leave him sleeping beside my bed). 

So its day 9 and tonight will be 4th night of crate training and I'm dreading it. Im not moving the crate to my room, my relationship will be over! ha ha. So for now he is in the kitchen. Do I just keep waiting it out? Will it stop? He is extra snoozy during the day and I try keep him awake as I work from home but thats a full time job in itself and he is only 9 weeks today so walking isn't an option yet to tire him out. He will go in the crate to nap during the day door open or closed and no problem. He is not motivated by treats whatsoever and kongs do not interest him. 

Please help with any advice if you can.... 

I feel like an awful mom 

Thanks,
Zoe.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Putting the crate in your room is a good idea. 
Some of them do better, if they know you or close. 
Wine, and earplugs work wonders. 
If my puppies sleep, but wake up howling during the night. I take them straight out to potty, and right back to the crate. Its the one time, I don't praise the potty. It can take them a bit to settle back down, but that's expected.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Learned the similar way to have crate right next to bed, where pup can smell human from closely, even reaching out hand from time to time. Hugging crate mats after washing, so that it has human scent on it. Saw some postings about a toy with heartbeat, i did not know about it when we had this challenge with the first one, would have tried other wise.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Zoe, you have to toughen up. If you're this much of a push over with a Vizsla it's curtains....they know no bounds, you know, and will devour all your time and energy, shamelessly, too.

Yes, that face. It's hard., and they are so human, especially at that age. Do two things: Either let him co sleep with you..it's fine, I've been doing this for 25 years and mine are exquisitely well behaved and well trained....or let him howl. Yes, the crate next to your bed. But, the crate schedule should be consistent and predictable, not just when you leave (separation!) or when he sleeps. But, make it a part of his routine, even during the day when you're home. Eat, potty, play, crate for a nap..repeat.

They pick up on patterns and consistency, set up a schedule and stick to it, and within a week or so, he'll get it and settle.


----------



## MaxB (Mar 11, 2019)

After 2 weeks we gave up and moved the crate into our room, where it remains 4 months later. Ours too would happily go in and out of the crate during the day, and occasionally nap in it, as long as we were in the same room. We eventually gave up on crating her during the day, but at night, she lollops up the stairs and into it. We tried everything, kongs, frozen kongs, puzzle toys, specific training, professional trainers...nope, nope, nope. But the night time crating worked instantly the minute we brought her crate into the room. 

After €1000 worth of damage to not one, but two pairs of noise cancelling head phones, that husband left on the bed, and then left the bedroom door open not once, but twice, there was some shouting yesterday morning, (husband). As of today, our V, Maggie, has put herself back into the crate for her morning nap after the bathroom, and then again while we are trying to dress.....before today, she would have the best of fun jumping onto the bed and refusing to get off, stealing what she could, pillows, clothing, remote control, and demand to be chased into the garden. 

Crate training is difficult. I have not had this issue with previous dogs. I would agree with the others, if you want to sleep, bring the crate into your room, he is still a tiny baby. You can work on moving the crate outside the room later when you have had some sleep and are better able to cope.


----------



## zoe_chester (Jun 25, 2019)

*Thanks*

Hi all, 

Thanks for the advice, had another sleepless night last night with about an hour of non barking. Ill take your advice MaxB and move crate to the bedroom and pray I still have a boyfriend by tomorrow 

You're right he is only a baby and theres so much to learn for him so maybe he'll settle in another room once he is older. I feel like Im traumatising the poor fella the reaction Im getting right now! 

Thanks again,
Zoe.


----------



## bellboca (Apr 22, 2019)

let the dog sleep with you. All you need crate training for is when you are away (maybe) and then just do some confinement space with crate there and open.
dog wants to sleep with you. mine has since day 1 and is the best


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

We've ALWAYS had our crates in the master bedroom with our two labs and now our V. In the book "The Art of Raising a Puppy" by the Monks of New Skeete, they specifically point out that your dogs should be with you at night. Either in a crate or tethered to the bed. Has worked perfectly for us for many years.

When we first took our V home in November 2017 he cried and whined so much the first few days (at night in the crate) that we simply slept on the floor with him next to the crate and it literally ended his crying. We did that for 2-3 nights and then he slept through the night after that.

I agree with Gingerling, and was told by several V owns, that V's will own you if you give into them. You have to instill some tough love at first and set boundaries or they'll walk all over you. We learned very fast that proper exercise, a solid routine, and sound discipline paid off immensely for us. It's not easy and it takes a ton of time/energy to put into your V. But now Milo is 22-months and he's awesome to be with. Still has his moments but a very good boy overall. I use every day as a learning experience and never give up working with him. I've also found that constant praise really helps too.

HTH


----------



## moonlightviz (Aug 17, 2012)

Is your breeder helping you? If not why not? 
If they didn't start the pups out with the foundation for crate training you'll need to put in the work, it's doable but can be challenging. If you gave into the crying you will have to work hard to undo teaching him that whine = get out of crate. I wouldn't plan on sleeping thru the night for several weeks. 

Start by making the crate a positive place, feed her in there and offer something to chew (see Power of Pacifier link below). 

Confident Crating - https://bit.ly/2Wi9eK1
Power of Pacifier - https://bit.ly/2DLQr2y 
Ultimate Puppy - https://www.ultimatepuppy.com/ultimate-puppy/house-training/


----------



## sixbirches (Dec 5, 2018)

There's alot of crate advice on the forum. Some may or may not work for you and your dog. So, try different recommendations and see what helps you. We have had overall good experience with keeping the crate in our bedroom. Our 8.5 month old male had one weird blip with refusing to go into the crate at
night. We have worked through that with lots of praise, consistency and special treats at bedtime. However, our Max absolutely hates the crate at any other time and has managed to bust out of it twice when we left him for short periods of time. So, at this point, we are not going down that road anymore. He was actually fine while loose in the house, surprisingly...
I think for us, a consistent evening, bedtime routine has been the most help with the crate at bedtime. He is also well exercised and is a tired puppy at that point. 
Good luck and keep trying!


----------

